# Wiring a GFCI Outdoor Outlet from an Inside Outlet - Parallel or Series?



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think you may be referring to line vs load.
Anything on the line side of the GFCI (power going in to the GFCI) will not be tripped by the GFCI.
Anything on the load side will turn off if the GFCI is tripped.

It is acceptable to make a pigtail and connect the things you don't want GFCI protected to the line side.

Be sure that said items are not in a garage, kitchen, bathroom, unfinished basement, or exterior receptacles.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Pacal said:


> I don't like the idea of someone being able to sever power to my indoor electronics simply by* pressing* a button on the outdoor outlet............
> It all boils down to this...
> Should I wire the outdoor outlet in parallel and connect the indoor outlet in series after?


Pacal, Welcome to the Forum

Series & parallel are not usually Used to describe GFCI circuits. In your case I would wire the outdoor GFCI off the line voltage. There is *no advantage in having one GFCI feeding a second GFCI.* I don't know of any case in residential circuits where this would be wired in. 

There are very common instances where a device like a hairdryer has a built in GFCI and is plugged into a bathroom GFCI Receptacle. Common for that application but there is no advantage to have one GFCI receptacle feed another GFCI receptacle.
.


----------



## jerrysatu (Oct 24, 2009)

*Gfci*

I have a question about wiring GFI receptacles in a garage. I want to put one 20 Amp GFI coming off the breaker box, from there I want to use non GFI 20Amp receptacles by "chain" or "parallel" wiring to have multiple receptacles. I want ALL receptacles to be GFI protected. My question is how do I accomplish this? From the 1st GFI receptacle (coming in from panel box, power) the wires go to "Line", Black-copper, White-silver screw. My question is from there do I wire from the "Load" out to a regular 20Amp receptacle or pig tail out from the "Line" to the regular receptacle?

If any one has a diagram that would be great

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

from panel to line side of GFI. then other regular type receptacles are all connected in parallel to the load side. keep in mind that a GFI can only protect up to 4 other receptacles.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video/how-to-install-a-gfci-outlet-253046/view/


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't forget that the neutral on the load side of the GFCI serves all loads and only loads served by the hot wire on the load side of that GFCI.

That is, the neutral from the panel and connected to the line side of the GFCI is not tied to the load side neutral and not used for other (downstream) receptacles etc. also protected by the GFCI.

When installing the outdoor outlet it's your choice whether to have the GFCI unit control (protect) some or all of the indoor receptacles as well. It is also your choice whether to put the GFCI unit inside so it can protect some inside receptacles without the danger of some passer-by pushing the test button on you.

Another advantage of putting the GFCI unit inside, you can use it as a shutoff switch so neighbors cannot plug into the outdoor receptacle and "steal electricity".

Disadvantage, if you are working outdoors and trip the GFCI, then you have to run inside to reset it.


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Knucklez said:


> from panel to line side of GFI. then other regular type receptacles are all connected in parallel to the load side. keep in mind that a GFI can only protect up to 4 other receptacles.


There is no such restriction on the number of receptacles on the load side of a GFCI.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Knucklez said:


> from panel to line side of GFI. then other regular type receptacles are all connected in parallel to the load side. keep in mind that a GFI can only protect up to 4 other receptacles.





HouseHelper said:


> There is no such restriction on the number of receptacles on the load side of a GFCI.


 
One thing HouseHelper is correct useally there is no limit on receptales on load side of GFCI in the states however in Canada I know there are some limit it depending on either 15 or 20 amp circuits.

In France on load side of RCD { simauir to GFCI } we useally don't have limit on it.

The key issue is distance that is only quirk otherwise they just work just fine in standard non RCD/GFCI format.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

If used to get installation advice on installing a GFCI then searching the WEB can be an iffy proposition . The pic is an example of such advice off the web, with my comment.

The illustration is misleading for three main reasons:


• *Has "built-in circuit breake*r
The circuit breaker reference is misleading because the GFCI can only detect an imbalance of current not the magnitude of the current. For example a if a 15 AMP GFCI is accidentally connected to a 20 Amp circuit (code violation) that GFCI can deliver 20 Amps all day without tripping the GFCI as long as there is no current imbalance > 5mA.


• *Designed for use around wet Areas*
Sure a common application is around wet areas but that was *not* the design purpose. GFCI receptacles are designed to protect people.


• *Wire connection to GFCI*
On current GFCI receptacles, you don’t twist the conductors around the side screws
.​


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jerrysatu said:


> If any one has a diagram that would be great



See if this helps: 
.


----------



## jerrysatu (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks All,

Very helpful info. Now I understand better. Visuals make reading easier!!!!. The comments also explained what I was unsure about.

Thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Pacal said:


> It all boils down to this...
> Should I wire the outdoor outlet in parallel and connect the indoor outlet in series after?


The others answered your question and did comment on this, but I'll add my 2 cents.

*ALL* line voltage 120/240v AC wiring in a home is parallel. The terms series and parallel do not ever need to be considered.

What might seem like series wiring, due to the physical way it is wired, electrically is still parallel.


----------



## jerrysatu (Oct 24, 2009)

I also forgot to ask about what is meant by "shared neutral wire" and "separate neutral wires?" I am in NY does anyone the code here for this use in a garage? And could someone send image of the wiring of it....

Thanks again


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

jerrysatu said:


> I also forgot to ask about what is meant by "shared neutral wire" and "separate neutral wires?" I am in NY does anyone the code here for this use in a garage? And could someone send image of the wiring of it....
> 
> Thanks again


 
The term of " Shared netural conductor " that term is common found with Multiwire Branch Circuit aka MWBC.

There are some Specical designed GFCI to work with MWBC but the cost can get ya and yes there is two pole GFCI breaker on market to for this useage typically found in MWBC or in pool / spa useage { this is very strict so there is alot to cover } but to run GFCI receptale from MWBC this can get tricky if not addressed correct.

I know stubbie have few good drawing but I try to attach it but seems not work for me so PaliBob can you do it for me ? Merci.


For NY code I am not sure if they are any local requirement so I will let Speedy Pete answer that one if he know any local requirement but I really doubt it.

Merci. Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I am not sure what the exact question is. 

Is it can you use a multi-wire circuit in a garage? If so yes, you can.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jerrysatu said:


> I also forgot to ask about what is meant by "shared neutral wire" and "separate neutral wires?".....


 Jerry if you only have a 120V circuit in the garage then you do not have to be concerned with a shared neutral. 220 V circuits commonly use a shared neutral .

Google "Shared Neutral Wiring" for an exposition.
.


----------



## voodooblue (Nov 12, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> See if this helps:
> .


Hi Bob,

Does this illustration hold up if I use a GFCI between two standard receptacles (inside the house) and two standard receptacles (outside the house). I want to make sure and protect the receptacles outside the house.

Thank you very much,

Mike


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

What I would do is put the GFCI indoors, then tap off that one (load side). That way the entire outlet/box is protected. (ex: if water gets into the box or something). This also doubles as an indoor switch for Christmas lights if it's in a convenient location for that.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You can connect an ordinary GFCI receptacle unit to a (120/240 volt) multiwire branch circuit.

The MWBC can continue on to other receptacles or other loads and not using the load terminals of the GFCI unit. The GFCI protection does not continue on here.

A 2 wire cable (hot and its own neutral) can be run from the load terminals to continue GFCI protection to other receptacles etc. This is not part of the MWBC.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> The others answered your question and did comment on this, but I'll add my 2 cents.
> 
> *ALL* line voltage 120/240v AC wiring in a home is parallel. The terms series and parallel do not ever need to be considered.
> 
> What might seem like series wiring, due to the physical way it is wired, electrically is still parallel.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Knucklez said:


> from panel to line side of GFI. then other regular type receptacles are all connected in parallel to the load side. keep in mind that a GFI can only protect up to 4 other receptacles.


 Where did this tid- bit come from?


----------



## voodooblue (Nov 12, 2010)

*This is what I'm after*



Red Squirrel said:


> What I would do is put the GFCI indoors, then tap off that one (load side). That way the entire outlet/box is protected. (ex: if water gets into the box or something). This also doubles as an indoor switch for Christmas lights if it's in a convenient location for that.


This is exactly what I'm after. I'm coming off an established standard outlet (inside the house) to a couple outlets outside of the house for Christmas lighting.

So if I replace the inside outlet with a GFCI and then go outside, I should be protected correct?

Thanks All!

Mike


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> On current GFCI receptacles, you don’t twist the conductors around the side screws
> .​


Bob, i am curious. are you advocating backstabbing the GFCI's with 12/2? I was not aware that was even possible. Maybe i am not understanding what you are saying..


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

1910NE said:


> Bob, i am curious. are you advocating backstabbing the GFCI's with 12/2? I was not aware that was even possible. Maybe i am not understanding what you are saying..


Current GFCI's have a slot where you insert the wire
You then tighten down the wire...holding it in place
Easily loosened & wire can be removed
Much different then a back wire, which usually relied on a spring
I'm not sure if all new GFCI's are like this ?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

voodooblue said:


> This is exactly what I'm after. I'm coming off an established standard outlet (inside the house) to a couple outlets outside of the house for Christmas lighting.
> 
> So if I replace the inside outlet with a GFCI and then go outside, I should be protected correct?
> 
> ...



Yes as long as the outside outlet (non GFCI) is connected to the load side of the indoor GFCI. The line side is to feed the GFCI, the load is for any additional outlets that are to be protected. I believe you need to label these outlets with a sticker, but not sure if that's code or just a convenience thing.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

1910NE said:


> Bob, i am curious. are you advocating backstabbing the GFCI's with 12/2? I was not aware that was even possible. Maybe i am not understanding what you are saying..


1910
Go back and re read that posting. PaliBob is merely pointing out all the misinformation that is out on the web.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Where did this tid- bit come from?


Your not keeping up with technology. The new GFCIs have a microprocessor that measures the open circuit impedance of all the parallel attached receptacles and when it reaches infinity/4 the GFCI trips.:laughing:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

a7ecorsair said:


> ......when it reaches infinity/4 the GFCI trips......


 I don't know how to put a unit of measurement on ∞/4
Can you cite a source?

Personally I try to go by the unofficial 100' guide line, meaning that the maximum length of cable connected to a GFCI 'Load' is 100' rather than any specific number of Load side receptacles. My experience with GFCI nuisance tripping leads me be blame the total background leakage current for nuisance trips rather than actual ground faults.

I built my own leakage Tester to help analyze GFCI tripping.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/gfci-tester-55691/
.


----------

